# Trying to take up the sport.



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am trying to get into duck hunting, what advice can you give a starter. Sorry it is very broad but i am really having a hard time trying to get into this without any help. Can i even get a permit for duck anymore or is it to late? Thanks for any advice and once again sorry for such a broad topic.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

No permit necessary. Small game license, duck stamp, HIP#. The first two can be obtained at any Wal-Mart, given that you have passed hunters safety and can provide proof. The later can be obtained online, or via phone.

Get a shotgun, and some steel shot. Then leave them home for the first month, while you head out into the marsh. Watch the ducks, where they go, where they came from. Use binoculars, and don't be afraid to walk/bike around. Everyone can scout from the road, so it usually leads to alot of guys hunting what you think you've scouted.

A few decoys, might be helpful, but may not be necessary. Make sure you have some way to retrieve your ducks, either a dog, or at the very least chest waders. Don't shoot ducks you can't get to, period. It's a good way to get a ticket and me shunned by every duck hunter that walks the earth. 

Your just gonna have to go get after it. Scout, scout, scout. The key to being consistent is being where the ducks want to be. The rest has to be learned. A salty hunting buddy, may shorten the learning curve, but be proactive, don't let them shoulder the bill, and do all the work. The parking lot at any WMA on a weekend is good place to start making friends. Be polite. Ask if you can tag along, and help, maybe don't hunt a couple times, to learn the ropes. This may help you get the inside track with some guys.

Good luck.

Later,
Kev


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

WELCOME !!

This is VERWY VERWY addicting , are you sure you want to do this ??? LOL :roll: 

Since we ( my son and I ) started 4 years ago , i have owned , sold, bought or traded 7 shot guns , Pained my kayak camo , bought a lab ( BOY DO THEY SHED ) and i am TRYING ( not successful ) to come up with the money $$$$$$ for a bigger boat . I own 8 duck calls , and still can't make any of them sound like a duck . LOL . And i am going to give up hunting big game and try harder to learn this sport . ALL THIS FOR SOMETHING THAT DOES NOT EVEN TASTE GOOD ! SO do you really know what your getting yourself into ??? 

ENJOY !!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rob is right... but welcome anyway. Its a fun thing to do.... and its definitely addictive.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I think RobK hit the nail on the head. If you get into this stuff, you will be entering a swirling sucking vortex of monetary woe. You will probably lose your wife or girlfriend, you will end up with more gear than you can possibly use or store, and you will wonder how come you are broke all the time. All this can be yours if you get into waterfowling in a serious way. Save yourself the grief and just take up golf! 
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

rjefre said:


> I think RobK hit the nail on the head. If you get into this stuff, you will be entering a swirling sucking vortex of monetary woe. You will probably lose your wife or girlfriend, you will end up with more gear than you can possibly use or store, and you will wonder how come you are broke all the time. All this can be yours if you get into waterfowling in a serious way. Save yourself the grief and just take up golf!
> R


A-FREAKING-men!!! i second what R said.
First its a few decoys. then its more, then its a boat to carry more stuff. then its a bigger boat. then its an airboat. still havent stopped spending money. the wife is wondering when im going to stop... i plan on stopping no time soon!!!


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not to mention those miserably cold days that you spend trying to kill a duck and end up not even shooting your gun. Addiction would be the right term for this sport.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

RobK said:


> WELCOME !!
> 
> This is VERWY VERWY addicting , are you sure you want to do this ??? LOL :roll:
> 
> ...


What i really meant to say is , its the funnest darn sport/hobby i ever took up !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some funny post above but true. Learn your ducks That one big thing right there know your ducks.Get a good pair of chest waders, couple case of shot gun shells, Some light and good camo that worm, Talk to as many people as you can and get in for from them. Try to go out with people and learn from them. every one hunts different ways. Get some decoys. If you get any calls leave them at home in tell next year if you get good on them. Go hike around out in the marsh to scout and learn the area. But take your gun with you.Don't sky bust or hunt over some body else decoys. Then it pretty much learn every time you go out. Welcome to the sport and have fun. say good by to your money


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Dannyboy said:


> I am trying to get into duck hunting, what advice can you give a starter. Sorry it is very broad but i am really having a hard time trying to get into this without any help. Can i even get a permit for duck anymore or is it to late? Thanks for any advice and once again sorry for such a broad topic.


like yourself I decided to get into the Waterfowl this years myself. As others have stated this is like crack cocane for the hunter. Here are some of the things I did to get going and they have worked well for me thus far: Bought a cheap pump shotgun (used), a goose and duck call combo with DVD from Primos, a box of decoys at a garage sale and a few more from a guy on KSL and of course I got a couple other things I probably didn't need but hey. Waders and the $39.00 wader boots from Cabela's. As I was calling every person I could to learn things I looked on the internet daily and learned the BASICS of seting up decoys how the birds land and what causes them to move. I go out to one or more WMAs about 3x's weelky if not more. I make post on the forum and ask for advice. For this season I can count on one hand how many ducks and geese I have bagged, but that is not the point. Put your nose into the crease of the Proclamation and learn good ethics of hunting Waterfowl. Even if you only have an hour or so go out and walk the areas, glass, glass, glass. Last but not least I rescued a black Lab puppy about 7 mo. old. He is coming along great. Oh, last but not least learn the art of shooting the birds, it is rather challenging and GOOD LUCK! Welcome!!


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

rjefre said:


> I think RobK hit the nail on the head. If you get into this stuff, you will be entering a swirling sucking vortex of monetary woe. You will probably lose your wife or girlfriend, you will end up with more gear than you can possibly use or store, and you will wonder how come you are broke all the time. All this can be yours if you get into waterfowling in a serious way. Save yourself the grief and just take up golf!
> R


 :_O=: amen! I started with hip boots and a shotgun then bought a dog then came 1 dozen duck dekes then two couldnt carry them anymore so i got a canoe got tired of paddling so bought an electric motor to put on it then i didnt have to paddle so i bought some goose decoys then more then my canoe was to small so i bought a 14 foot boat well now i can go deeper and farther so got some chest waders but with the goose dekes now im killing geese so had to have a shotgun to shoot 3.5's then more goose dekes then couldnt fit the duck dekes so they stay home now. wife gets pissed because she doesnt see me on the weekends I lost my best friend last year due to age (thats her in my avatar) and im broke. BUT I GOTTA HAVE MORE :twisted: just take a minute and make sure you know what your gettin into.  P.S. just bought a new best friend but she has some big boots to fill. //dog//


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

temproost said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > I think RobK hit the nail on the head. If you get into this stuff, you will be entering a swirling sucking vortex of monetary woe. You will probably lose your wife or girlfriend, you will end up with more gear than you can possibly use or store, and you will wonder how come you are broke all the time. All this can be yours if you get into waterfowling in a serious way. Save yourself the grief and just take up golf!
> ...


All for this?????? AHHHHH


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Dannyboy!! The *UWN* is *the* place to come for waterfowling advice.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

hunting of any kind can be kind of addicting......for me its not as much the decoys and other equipment but the 12 dogs i own. I am a sucka for a good bird dog. :lol: 

My first lab got me hooked many years ago. I wont go hunting without one of my dogs. I would rather leave the gun home then leave the dog home. And when your as old and feeble as i am, it helps to have the dog chase down those pesky wounded birds. lol lol


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

12 dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 2 are a pain in the butt sometimes, but.....................at others times they are worth their weight in Gold.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Danny, just get out there and give it hell. Like others have said, find a spot with a few birds and go get them. It will be frustrating at first, but you will be hooked as soon as you get that first bird(s) to come into the decoys. I still remember my first time watching birds dive bomb into my spread. Missed every one because I was so excited and surprised to see them come my way. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advise! I will probably be posting with some more question later but thanks again for the info and the warnings.....


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a newb for the most part as well. I have been able to take a few since moving here, and look forward to taking a few more. Right now its time outside with the opportunity to take a duck or two. 

Seems keeping at it is what will improve your skill set. 

I am new to the forum as you can see, but from lurking, you guys really do help one another. Glad to be apart of the group.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Many very interesting posts and not one bad mouth congrats MEN! And welcome to the last time you will ever see your money or free time again, "you'll learn to love it or not" but I'll bet you never give it up now that you let it get started, HANG ON IT A HELL OF A RIDE! -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

RobK said:


> WELCOME !!
> 
> This is VERWY VERWY addicting , are you sure you want to do this ??? LOL :roll:
> 
> ...


I NOW have 10 duck calls i don't know how to use !!!  :roll: LOL and Just added this one in plastic a few days ago and love it, but just ordered the acrylic one to add to my collection.  NOW i will learn how to use this one !!!  NOT a lot $$$ but the most i have spent on one !! I also bought some decoys , as all my other were hand me downs . 1 dz Mallard ,Flambeau Storm fronts . Still trying to come up with some $$$ for a motor boat . Riding with Joel in his mud boat really messed me up ,and i don't want to paddle anymore . THIS IS NEVER ENDING !!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

http://greeneoutdoors.com/product_info. ... 324c747453


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Rob,
if you keep your eyes peeled you can find a boat for the right price. my first duck hunting boat was a 1436 with a homemade longtail. it even came with an extra motor, which i used. boat, trailer and all cost me $500. used it for two seasons. keep your eyes to the north(Idaho) as that is where i have seen a number of boats go for a good price. check local websites up there and you'll find your diamond in the rough. also if you look at some small motor repair shops you can usually find a small motor. the possibilities are endless. having a duck boat is about using it and getting it done. its not a beauty contest. i have a tin can. its a rivited hull. i love it and wouldnt trade it for any other jon boat. it gets me out there, it gets me where i want to take it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> Rob,
> if you keep your eyes peeled you can find a boat for the right price. my first duck hunting boat was a 1436 with a homemade longtail. it even came with an extra motor, which i used. boat, trailer and all cost me $500. used it for two seasons. keep your eyes to the north(Idaho) as that is where i have seen a number of boats go for a good price. check local websites up there and you'll find your diamond in the rough. also if you look at some small motor repair shops you can usually find a small motor. the possibilities are endless. having a duck boat is about using it and getting it done. its not a beauty contest. i have a tin can. its a rivited hull. i love it and wouldnt trade it for any other jon boat. it gets me out there, it gets me where i want to take it.


I have been checking the KSL adds daily , just to see what out there as o don't have the $$$$ right now . boats seem to be the cheap part the motors are pricey . seen some boats with trailer for under 500 .


----------

